# My New Press



## rhoffart (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't have the time to build my own press so I found a guy selling them. Took a chance and I was pleasantly surprised. Very good craftsmanship. It came unfinished and I just put the second coat of shellac ... I will be testing it in a week or so.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks very pretty and plenty sturdy!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 4, 2011)

just curious here...is shellac ok for food use?


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> just curious here...is shellac ok for food use?



[email protected]@D question.
How big is the press?


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 4, 2011)

AlFulchino said:


> just curious here...is shellac ok for food use?



Yes, one of the few non-toxic finishes available. I wouldn't use it for cutting boards or wood dishes but I feel good with it on the press.

You may have ate SOME


From the Jelly Belly Site

"Are Jelly Belly jelly beans suitable for vegetarians?
Yes they are, however some strict vegans may have issues with the beeswax and shellac used to give them their final buff and polish."


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 4, 2011)

Tom said:


> [email protected]@D question.
> How big is the press?



about 12" x 12" basket


----------



## Jmarch68 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks good. Someday ill get one


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 4, 2011)

Jmarch68 said:


> Looks good. Someday ill get one



I like it !!
you mentioned that you purshased it, if you do not mind me asking from where ?

steve


----------



## jet (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks just like mine, except mine has a welded metal T-handle. It's on its second season, and I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 4, 2011)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I like it !!
> you mentioned that you purshased it, if you do not mind me asking from where ?
> 
> steve



an ebay seller ... but I didn't buy on ebay. $190 shipped ... if anyone wants him to contact you I can text him your email address.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice looking press. I still want to make one of my own some day, but until then, the one i purchased used this year will suffice.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice looking press Rick. I assume it came with some type of disk that fits the ID of the basket, right? Also, was assembly required?


----------



## jet (Nov 5, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Nice looking press Rick. I assume it came with some type of disk that fits the ID of the basket, right? Also, was assembly required?



I have an earlier model so some things may have changed, like the T-handle, but mine has two disks that go in the basket. A flat one that goes in the bottom and a reinforced one that the screws presses on.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking good. Like that antique press look over the ratchet/steel look of the current ones.


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 5, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Nice looking press Rick. I assume it came with some type of disk that fits the ID of the basket, right? Also, was assembly required?



It was shipped assembled and yes it has two pressing plates not in the picture.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like an air wrench would work on the top nut


----------

